# biotin



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

My nails and hair are just awful..thinnig hair peeling nails..so a nurse told me to tke biotin..also a pharmisist told me the same...well i have been taking it for a month or so and my hair and nails seem better..you should give it 3 mon. but my diarreha is acting up bad...could be the fall weather i always get a flare in the spring and fall or is it the biotin???


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been taking biotin 5mg for years for my nails/hair and it has had no effect on the GI stuff at all...


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

how much do you take ? i take 1000 mcg a day and it is helping my nails and hair..would hate to stop because my hair and nails were awful....prob because of no nutrients because ofIBS..nothing stays in you long enough to help your body!!!


----------

